# Carving new patterns on old furniture



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

Use old furniture to carve completely new patterns. New patterns must be based on the shape and size of old furniture
Carpenters will draw patterns on old furniture and carve them. The difficulty is that the wood of old furniture is difficult to carve. They are very dry and very fragile. So the work of carving new patterns is very difficult to do
For beginner carpenters, this is not an easy job. It is the professional carpenters who can handle this job


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Is that a request you get often, Yamato, to carve into old furniture? Good job on this, btw.

David


----------



## classicwoodworking (Aug 19, 2020)

difalkner said:


> Is that a request you get often, Yamato, to carve into old furniture? Good job on this, btw.
> 
> David



We rarely receive projects like this. Because it costs a lot to do this


----------

